# Movie: Rescue Dawn



## Bound (Dec 6, 2007)

.... with Christian Bale.

Absolutely awesome movie, I just watched this one last night.

The plot goes something like this.

Dieter (Bale) is a fighter pilot running his first mission over Loas and ends up being captured by the Vietnamese, all of this taking place before the war officially has begun, making POW discussion totally out of the question. The story centers around Dieters captivity and his schemes to escape a group of hainous tormenters with a band of fellow american pilots and vietnamese political prisoners. The dynamics and acting between Bale and Steve Zahn are more than enough to keep you watching. The cinematography is decent but pretty standard... the plot is entertaining...

All in all this is worth a rent, not a buy, but is well worth the watch.


----------



## Nerina (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm dying to watch that


----------



## lailer75 (Dec 6, 2007)

been wantin 2 c it. now i wil


----------



## Naren (Dec 6, 2007)

I saw that a week or two ago. Christian Bale is an awesome actor and it was a pretty interesting movie. Did you get pissed off at the bearded guy who got caught too? I did. I was hoping Dieter would kill him.


----------



## Bound (Dec 7, 2007)

I know.... steve zahn was awesome, he made you absolute hate him... I too hoped dieter would just smash him in the face...


----------



## Naren (Dec 7, 2007)

Bound said:


> I know.... steve zahn was awesome, he made you absolute hate him... I too hoped dieter would just smash him in the face...



 Especially that part after they escape. It was like, "Fucking bastard!"  But he seemed to feel more anguished with Dieter not doing anything than if he _had_ smashed him in the face (the last scene you see with Steve Zahn).


----------



## Nerina (Dec 13, 2007)

I like this piece where christian bale is sitting in the woods, and steve zahn comes and sits next to him and says "Im cold, my feet are cold" and then dissappears......


----------

